# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Are you Human?

## Member11

Ads ask the most tough questions:

----------


## Chantellabella

Not really sure. 

Do you have some type of test I can take to verify my humanity?

I think I need a maybe button so I really can't vote.

----------


## L

Yes..the rest of you are alains

----------


## Jason

I don't feel alive half the time.

----------


## jsgt



----------


## Anteros

Well, considering I'm not mortal... erm, no.

----------


## Rawr

No. I'm a smurf.

----------


## Dill

'Fraid not.  

I'm just a pickled cucumber flavored with dill.

----------


## MrQuiet76

i'm actually half man, half bear-pig

----------


## Koalafan

Im actually a koala  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm an illusion.

----------


## Demerzel

Nope, but I hope to become one someday

----------


## Firefly09

no

----------


## Borophyll

I like to think so.

----------


## Ironman

IronMAN - yes, I am human.

----------


## Anteros

*sigh*

----------


## Alexis1213

No, I am a dragon... >_>

----------


## Otherside

This is why I have problems with captchas.

----------


## Paragon

I like that 'no' in the most popular option on this one....

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Sagan

No! I are Sagan!

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Bucko

It's a secret

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I've never had a cut deep enough to reveal circuitry so I'm going with yes.

----------


## enfield

im not just any human im ... *puts on finn hat* ... FINN THE HUMAN!

----------

